# Ibook G4 se fige et chauffe



## alexanderjones (10 Janvier 2012)

Hello, 

Une fois de plus me voici à demander de l'aide, mon cher G4 que  j'ai upgradé l'an passé et qui fonctionnait parfaitement, vient de me faire une nouvelle maladie. 

Hier ( 9 janvier2012) il s'est figé et je n'ai pas eu d'autre solution que de l'éteindre "sauvagement"( bouton d'alim), depuis, rien à faire, il s'allume parfois, fonctionne parfois ( plages allant de 3 secondes à une heure en cas de gros coup de bol) et se fige de nouveau. 
Donc: re- éteint à la sauvage...

Que faire? prévoir les obsèques? 

Autres symptômes: 
Il me semble chauffer beaucoup, mais bon, j'ai aussi dû changer il y a quelques mois un connecteur interne d'allimentation ( quand j'ai vu la pièce, son prix et la façon dont ça se change, après l'avoir fait faire dans un centre apple agréé, j'ai un peu râlé) y a t il rapport de cause à effet? (après 10 bons mois je doute, mais bon...)

Et rien à voir mais depuis son upgrade d'il y a 18 mois, le fait de le mettre en charge me fait bugger ma bbox... ( fantômes?) ou ais-je mal rebranché un truc dans la bête?

 Bon ben voilà, si qqun a des idées...


----------



## didgar (11 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

J'ai le même pb avec un iBook 14" 1Ghz qui fige à 48° précisément ! C'est une maladie répandue 

Tu peux tenter deux choses :

- démonter la machine et mettre une cale entre le GPU et le radiateur. Au remontage l'épaisseur ( au pif ) de la cale favorise les contacts entre le GPU et la CM qui aurait donc tendance à "gondoler" sous l'effet de la température interne.
- installer un soft qui de mémoire s'appelle smcfancontrol ( il te faudra la bonne version, celle qui est gratuite ! ). Celui-ci te permet de déterminer les températures ( proc, GPU et batterie ) au dessus desquelles tu forces la mise en marche de l'unique ventilateur.

Je n'ai jamais eu de bon résultat avec smcfancontrol sur un iBook ! Par contre, j'ai pu "sauver" une paire d'iBook avec la méthode de la cale. Certains ont passé la CM au four ou au décapeur thermique histoire de rétablir certaines soudures, je n'ai jamais tenté cette expérience !

Si tu veux savoir à quelle température ta machine fige, installe "TemperatureMonitor", affiche la température du GPU dans la barre des menus, puis lance "Chess" en mode computer vs computer. Dès que la partie est terminée et si la machine n'a pas figé relance jusqu'à ce que ça plante.

A+

Didier


----------



## alexanderjones (11 Janvier 2012)

Hello Didgar, 

Merci pour le conseil, je vais le tenter dès que j'aurais un petit moment ( un grand moment  en fait devant le démontage en prévision...) 
Ce qui m'inquiète vraiment c'est que le démarage/plantage intervient juste après la mise en route en fait, parfois j'ai une chance il ouvre le bureau et l'affiche, parfois reste bloqué sur l'écran bleu ciel avant le démarrage complet. Et donc visiblement n'a pas le temps de chauffer. Donc excepté si une soudure a déjà lâché et est vraiment instable, je ne vois pas pourquoi brusquement rien ne fonctionne plus.

Au fait je suis sur Dax, si il y a soudure à refaire, tu es toujours sur bordeaux? à moins que dans ce cas la soudure ne serve à rien...



Merci encore


----------



## didgar (11 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

Sur les deux iBook que j'ai pu sauver, un des deux ne passait pas l'écran bleu dont tu parles !
Essaie de démarrer sans les extensions ( touche MAJ ) appuyée durant toute la séquence de boot, c'est comme ça que j'ai su qu'il y avait un vague espoir pour un des miens qui fonctionnait normalement dans ce mode ! Si tu en as mis une, tu peux aussi voir si tout simplement la barrette de RAM additionnelle n'est pas en cause bien qu'a priori ça se traduirait plus par un kernel panic. Si ton iBook n'est pas de la dernière année de production, la carte Airport est accessible sans démontage. Ote la ... on ne sait jamais ...

Si c'est bien un problème de GPU, tu trouveras la méthode de démontage de ta machine sur ifixit. Démonter un iBook c'est pénible et assez risqué ( arrachage de connecteur sur CM ).

L'épaisseur de la cale entre le GPU et le radiateur c'est au pif ... j'avais utilisé du scotch en alu. Le radiateur est boulonné à la CM. Le risque la aussi c'est de dessouder les "écrous" en resserrant des boulons à cause de la sur-épaisseur ... bref c'est pénible surtout que le résultat n'est pas garanti !

Je suis sur Bordeaux la plupart du temps mais autant je peux démonter/insérer une cale/remonter ta machine [ à voir en MP ], autant refaire une soudure je ne tenterai pas !

A+

Didier


----------



## Alan571 (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Avant de démonter, vérifie que tu n'as pas une application qui tourne en tâche de fond et qui consomme une grosse partie du CPU.

J'ai eu ce problème sur un iBook G4 d'un client ou l'application d'une imprimante qui n'était pas connecté en permanence rechercher l'imprimante car il y avait des documents en attente. Cette application consommait 70 à 90 % du CPU et donc faisait chauffer le CPU et l'iBook ralentissait et se figeait.


----------



## alexanderjones (12 Janvier 2012)

@Alan571  
Bonjour, 
Merci de ton message, mais comment vérifier ça? Mais je ne penses pas, je ne me sers quasi jamais de Mac avec une imprimante, ceci dit pourquoi pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------
@Didgar

Ok, j'ai sorti ma carte airport ( dommage mon mac me sert pratiquement qu'a surfer...) et redémarage, cependant j'ai tenté de lancer Itunes et zou rebloquage. Quoique j'essayais en même temps de le remettre à l'heure.

Grrr


----------



## Alan571 (12 Janvier 2012)

Vas dans Utilitaires / Moniteur d'activité

Cela peut aussi venir de tout autres applications qui bouffe le CPU.

Vas voir aussi dans Utilitaires / Console, pour voir les logs.

Cela permets de connaitre les applis qui bug.

Quel est la version de Mac OS X ?


----------



## alexanderjones (12 Janvier 2012)

Hello allan, 

version OX 10.5.8 //   processeur 1.2  powerpc  G4  // 

je suis allé voir dans le moniteur d'activité, il n'y a rien qui tourne, quand au logs, mon premier log hors norme est : fsck_hfs: volume is journaled. no checking performed. 
Provenant de com.apple.launchctl.system
et les suivants sont la plupart des codes unknown key for boolean, ql error etc...

Par contre depuis 38 minutes pas de crash... faut dire aussi que je ne fais pas grand chose. a part bidouiller dans le systeme.

Alors doc? je fais quoi maintenant?


edit: crash alors que je viens de remonter le clavier et de refixer le capot de protectionn de airport...


----------



## Alan571 (12 Janvier 2012)

As-tu iinstallé le Widget istat ?

Démarre avec le DVD ou le CD d'OSX et lance voir une vérification du DD.


----------



## alexanderjones (12 Janvier 2012)

Le volume semble être en bon état...  dixit SOS.  Mes nerfs non, je tiens à le dire.


----------



## Alan571 (12 Janvier 2012)

J'ai lu qu e tu l'as upgradé ?

RAM, Disque, ...


----------



## alexanderjones (12 Janvier 2012)

ouaip il y a presque 2 ans, ram ddr et leopard, fonctionnait nickel jusqu'à y a trois jours, je doute que mon upgrade ait a voir là dedans. Surtout qu'il est parti en réparation pour une alim en mai et que le réparateur ne m'a rien signalé.

ram 1GHZ,  DD 160Go, et leopard normal, pas possible de mettre snow sur PPC.


----------



## Alan571 (12 Janvier 2012)

Etat de la batterie

Réparation alim. sur la carte mère ?


----------



## alexanderjones (12 Janvier 2012)

Batterie récente, ( achetée sur internet compatible mais pas d'orig, ni le chargeur d'ailleurs) et pour l'allim, il s'agissait du connecteur interne qui "sort" de l'ordi pour connecter le chargeur, je sais pas si ça allait jusqu'à la CM mais je ne crois pas.


----------



## Alan571 (12 Janvier 2012)

As-tu essayer en mettant qu'une barette mémoire ?

Essai aussi sans la batterie pour voir si ce n'est pas elle qui chauffe.

Après, le ventilateur tourne-t-il ?

Dans le cas de mon client, on entendait très bien le ventilo qui tournait à plus de 2500 tours.


----------



## alexanderjones (12 Janvier 2012)

Re, 

Bon pour la barrette mémoire je n'en ai qu'une je dois donc la conserver, le ventilo démare correctement au démarrage et tourne ensuite, raisonnablement.

Pour le reste, bizarrement avec le disc OS il a fonctionné toute l'aprèm sans soucis, et quand j'ai lancé internet il a tout bloqué de nouveau, j'ai viré de nouveau airport et il y a le disc léopard dans l'ordi mais celui ci ne veut plus démarrer. J'avais tenté une réinstall mais il a bloqué en plein milieu et plus rien.

edit   Disc ejecté  enfin au bout de dix tentatives..
Grrr, je craque un poil. Si si.


----------



## Alan571 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

As-tu conservé la barrette mémoire d'origine ? Si oui, la mettre à la place de la barrette 1Go.

Je cherche des pistes mais je commence à ne plus avoir bcp d'alternative.

As-tu dans tes CDs d'origine, un CD nommé Apple Hardware Test ?

As-tu fait aussi un reset de PRAM ?

Voir article APPLE : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## alexanderjones (20 Janvier 2012)

Désolé pour l'absence, 
en tous cas, j'ai suivi tes conseils et rien, avec le test complet l'ordi plante, avec le test "facile" il n'y a aucune erreur détectée, le reset n'a servi a rien. finalement après moult tentative, j'ai réinstallé léopard, ( genre dix fois...et bouffage de mémoire au passage car chaque réinstal me prend 10Go) et quand mac consent à s'allumer, ben y a plantage au bout de quelques minutes si je le fais travailler. donc heureusement que j'avais récupéré mes dossiers, mais je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus , je vais virer le dossier ancien systeme car j'ai bug dès que j'y touche après on verra, sinon a vendre le bébé. C'est toujours mieux que de le jeter.

En tout cas merci de ton aide.

San


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2012)

alexanderjones a dit:


> Désolé pour l'absence,
> en tous cas, j'ai suivi tes conseils et rien, avec le test complet l'ordi plante, avec le test "facile" il n'y a aucune erreur détectée, le reset n'a servi a rien. finalement après moult tentative, j'ai réinstallé léopard, ( genre dix fois...et bouffage de mémoire au passage car chaque réinstal me prend 10Go) et quand mac consent à s'allumer, ben y a plantage au bout de quelques minutes si je le fais travailler. donc heureusement que j'avais récupéré mes dossiers, mais je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus , je vais virer le dossier ancien systeme car j'ai bug dès que j'y touche après on verra, sinon a vendre le bébé. C'est toujours mieux que de le jeter.
> 
> En tout cas merci de ton aide.
> ...




Chaque réinstall ne se cumule pas concernant la place sur le disque, de plus si tu appuies sur "personnaliser" juste avant de valider l'install, si tu supprimes les langues inutiles et tous les drivers d'imprimantes, ça te fait une install moins de 3go.

Attends attends... le ventilo il tourne ou pas ? Il me semble que tu n'as pas répondu à cette question ?


----------



## didgar (20 Janvier 2012)

Salut !



alexanderjones a dit:


> sinon a vendre le bébé.



Envoie moi un MP en me disant combien tu en veux et donne moi son numéro de série !

A+

Didier


----------



## alexanderjones (20 Janvier 2012)

Hello, 

Dans les réponses pas fournies, voui le ventilo tourne , dans les mystères, les install successives ont bouffé quelques 40GO de mémoire...

J'ai cru avoir trouvé, j'ai viré le DD et remis l'ancien d'origine, impec, tout fonctionnait, même airport que j'avais rebranché, puis j'ai fais une remise à jour totale avec léopard et depuis plus rien.... 

Sauf un message me disant de rallumer l'ordi. Après une vingtaine de redémarrages ( qui stoppent tous au même message) , je désespère. Je tiens pas à me cramer un autre dd, donc je vais arrêter là je pense.

Pas d'autre idée?

San


----------



## Invité (21 Janvier 2012)

Re-essaie le boot sur le Dvd et laisse le tourner 
Si ça fonctionne sans plantage, ça doit être un problème non hardware.
Au fait ta Ram ajoutée elle fait combien de Mo ?


----------



## alexanderjones (27 Janvier 2012)

Hello 

Désolée pour le retard de ma réponse, bon, ram 1GO, et démarrage inactif quelque soit le boot, l'écra  de redémarrage est un écran foncé avec une fenêtre noire et une demande impérative de rallumage. Le hardware test ne s'effectue pas non plus en entirer y a plantage. ..


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2012)

Enlève la barrette de 1Go, si tu as la barrette d'origine (128 ou 256) tu la mets à la place et démarre sur le Cd d'origine ou un Cd universel de Panther (idéalement ou Tiger) 
Je dis ça pour tester ta barrette de Ram et tu ne peux pas booter Léo avec la barrette de 256Mo soudée, mais tu pourras booter Tiger ou Panther.


----------



## alexanderjones (29 Janvier 2012)

Très bonne idée, le seul hic, c'est que je ne retrouve pas ma barrette d'orig, chose bizarre mais bon, ou puis-je en trouver une d'occase ou gracieusement prêtée par un adict pas trop éloigné? ( je vis à dax)

Merci d'avance.


----------

